

Ask HN: Finding hackers with the entrepreneurial virus - olalonde

I'm a software engineer with lots of experience in web app. development and would like to meet smart people that share my passion about startups and innovation. The problem is that although I do have my share of friends, none of them share are really attracted by entrepreneurship, risk taking and the startup lifestyle.<p>I currently have a couple of startup ideas that I'd like to brainstorm over, but have no one in my network to do so. It's too early yet to go after a co-founder since I am not even sure at this point which of my ideas has the biggest potential (if any does at all).<p>Where can I find like minded people that are willing to discuss &#38; brainstorm?<p>PS: I know there are sites for finding a co-founder, but that's not really what I'm trying to do. My approach is to first meet people, brainstorm and eventually become their co-founder.<p>I know this isn't the right place, but in case anyone else is in my situation, you are welcome to add me on msn / email me: olalonde at gmail.com
======
nicholasreed
Just get out and start meeting people. The best way to expand your social
circle and network with like-minded people is to just start going to as many
events as you can. Recently I've been going to different biznik events as well
as whatever entrepreneur events happen in Seattle. Most people in the startup
scene are immensely helpful and if you just start asking, you're bound to find
someone who knows someone you might be interested in working with, and will
introduce you.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
If you just want to brainstorm, pick an idea and throw it out here on HN to
see what you get. They often say: Ideas are worth little to nothing - it's
execution that matters.

